# Bowhunting Quote of the Year (so far)



## Jake Allen (Sep 14, 2014)

This from the other bowhunting section on this forum;

"When I start getting daytime pics of a good shooter sent to my phone I will ease on in for the kill. These new cameras save alot of sitting time!!"

I hazard a guess this person is a good prospect to become a Stickbow hunter and maybe rediscover the magic. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 14, 2014)

I fear that in the near future, the art of woodsmanship, woodcraft, and the true experience of the hunt will be lost completely.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I fear that in the near future, the art of woodsmanship, woodcraft, and the true experience of the hunt will be lost completely.



Not for everyone. I fully enjoyed my experiences last season as it was told on here. Right now I'm not in that same zone but its coming back......


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I fear that in the near future, the art of woodsmanship, woodcraft, and the true experience of the hunt will be lost completely.



But, for many folks all it takes is a spark, sometimes just an idea, to get them headed in that direction.
You and Ben do a great job exposing folks o those ways. Same for this Forum, SGTP, NGT and TBG. 
It's good stuff.


----------



## chehawknapper (Sep 14, 2014)

Definitely a candidate to possibly win over to a more complete outdoor experience!


----------



## Al33 (Sep 14, 2014)

The high tech hunter has no idea what he is missing. Yes, I have game cams, scents and lures, fashionable camo , and a GPS but I still love getting close to game. We can make it so easy that we take the thrill right out of it. I have rifles, shotguns, and pistols I could hunt with and shoot for fun but nothing compares to the enjoyment I get from shooting one of my longbows or recurves. Add to this the adrenalin rush of trying to get an arrow in a deer, pig, or turkey and the excitement and rewards are through the roof. I have a couple of friends that hunt with compounds and a few that hunt with cross-guns and I just have not been able to persuade them they don't know what they are missing. For them it is not so much about the experience as it is the end results and they are not likely to change anytime soon. They would rather have a long list of kills to their credit than a memory bank full of great and exciting experiences.  I have no doubt if they ever do swith to simpler methods of hunting they will wish they had done it a lot sooner.


----------



## pine nut (Sep 14, 2014)

Well said all of you guys.  I will say it again, "there is a special bond between those of us that like to do things the hard way."  Nothing much compares to the excitement of taking a deer or turkey with a long bow or recurve, unless it is with a self bow and your own broken rocks.  I told Buckbacks, after he made a kill with his own, handmade primitive bow and arrows that he had joined an exclusive group.  He promptly reminded me that he had just joined the group with the largest number of bowhunters that ever existed(!) and by golly he was right! Perhaps millions more than with modern day bows and arrows.  I still think though it is a pretty special group!


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 14, 2014)

I totally agree with all you fellas. I just got a phone call from a friend of mine that started shooting  a recurve I sold him last year. Seems that he arrowed a doe less than 15 minutes ago as I type this-- he could barely talk, all excited and stuff. He said the arrow just "went" where it was supposed to. For him, the excitement and true meaning of it all has returned with a recurve. **Just got another call*** he found her a short bloodtrail away from where  she took the arrow. And I quote him, " This is awesome, I will never hunt with a compound again".  Hope that other dude from the other forum someday sees the same light.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Sep 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I fear that in the near future, the art of woodsmanship, woodcraft, and the true experience of the hunt will be lost completely.



A sad truth I'm afraid. There's just so much more to the great outdoors.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 14, 2014)

Not long after I posted my previous post here I got a text message from a friend who got his first trad-bow kill opening day, but before I get into the story I want to share a little history.
Oddly enough I met Pat several years ago trading/selling bows. Pat is always buying and selling old stuff and he had come across a few old recurves. Anyhoo, we became good friends and have lunch together quite often as he works not too far from me. Pat shoots a compound and occasionally a crossbow. He has shot with me several times but I always insisted he shoot one of my bows. I ended up helping him find a bow and got him a G&L bow from someone on here or at one of the shoots/hunts about 3 years ago but for the life of me cannot remember who it was. He truly is a good shot with a trad bow and has taken the G & L 3 piece take-down longbow hunting a few times. He hit and lost both an 8 pointer and a doe with it and lost any confidence he may have had so back to the compound he went. He has killed 41 deer with compound and one with his crossbow.
Last Wednesday he stopped by to drop off the G&L bow so I could get it to Gene Sanders for a damaged tip that was preventing him from shooting it. Doug Bell and I made it to Gene's early Thursday morning and Gene made the repairs pronto. Pat came by that afternoon to pick it up so we went out and shot it some with some of my 3555's. I told Pat he needed to take it for the opener and hunt with it but he started giving me excuses about not having the right arrows so I said that's no excuse and handed him 4 of mine. He said he had some Thunderheads to put on the ends and I said that would work just fine. He also said he would take his compound and that he "might" hunt with the longbow. We all know how that works out most of the time. 

Now the story as told to me via telephone today: He got to his club Friday and  started unloading his gear only to discover his compound bow case didn't have his bow in it. That made up his mind about what he would hunt with. He had also taken along some cedar arrows tipped with old Bear Razorheads and decided to hunt with them instead of the carbons. He took a shot at a doe at about 20 yards but shot over her back. When the deer ran off it ran through the arrow sticking in the ground and broke it in to. The doe came back to investigate what had spooked her and he shot at her again this time making a killing shot. She ran a short ways and piled up. He was pretty tickled about it to say the least and I was and am tickled for him too. He said he now wants to get one with a spear.


----------



## Clipper (Sep 14, 2014)

Al33 said:


> Not long after I posted my previous post here I got a text message from a friend who got his first trad-bow kill opening day, but before I get into the story I want to share a little history.
> Oddly enough I met Pat several years ago trading/selling bows. Pat is always buying and selling old stuff and he had come across a few old recurves. Anyhoo, we became good friends and have lunch together quite often as he works not too far from me. Pat shoots a compound and occasionally a crossbow. He has shot with me several times but I always insisted he shoot one of my bows. I ended up helping him find a bow and got him a G&L bow from someone on here or at one of the shoots/hunts about 3 years ago but for the life of me cannot remember who it was. He truly is a good shot with a trad bow and has taken the G & L 3 piece take-down longbow hunting a few times. He hit and lost both an 8 pointer and a doe with it and lost any confidence he may have had so back to the compound he went. He has killed 41 deer with compound and one with his crossbow.
> Last Wednesday he stopped by to drop off the G&L bow so I could get it to Gene Sanders for a damaged tip that was preventing him from shooting it. Doug Bell and I made it to Gene's early Thursday morning and Gene made the repairs pronto. Pat came by that afternoon to pick it up so we went out and shot it some with some of my 3555's. I told Pat he needed to take it for the opener and hunt with it but he started giving me excuses about not having the right arrows so I said that's no excuse and handed him 4 of mine. He said he had some Thunderheads to put on the ends and I said that would work just fine. He also said he would take his compound and that he "might" hunt with the longbow. We all know how that works out most of the time.
> 
> Now the story as told to me via telephone today: He got to his club Friday and  started unloading his gear only to discover his compound bow case didn't have his bow in it. That made up his mind about what he would hunt with. He had also taken along some cedar arrows tipped with old Bear Razorheads and decided to hunt with them instead of the carbons. He took a shot at a doe at about 20 yards but shot over her back. When the deer ran off it ran through the arrow sticking in the ground and broke it in to. The doe came back to investigate what had spooked her and he shot at her again this time making a killing shot. She ran a short ways and piled up. He was pretty tickled about it to say the least and I was and am tickled for him too. He said he now wants to get one with a spear.



Pat and I are in the same club in Greene County and I have been encouraging him to hunt with the longbow.  I remember how bad he felt when he shot the other deer and couldn't find them.  I am delighted he finally connected and hopefully is now "converted".  Thanks for sharing and thanks for your influence.  It's too late tonight, but he will definitely be getting a call from me tomorrow evening.


----------



## JBranch (Sep 14, 2014)

Jake Allen said:


> This from the other bowhunting section on this forum;
> 
> "When I start getting daytime pics of a good shooter sent to my phone I will ease on in for the kill. These new cameras save alot of sitting time!!"
> 
> I hazard a guess this person is a good prospect to become a Stickbow hunter and maybe rediscover the magic. I could be wrong though.



A few hours with Dan making a bow out of a stick might be just the prescription for this fellow. Something about low-tech devices like a rasp and a draw knife can make you enjoy a good "sit".

It is sad to see hunting become so commercialized. I wish everyone could enjoy the woods for the experience and not for just the kill.


----------



## Mudfeather (Sep 14, 2014)

I started to not respond and rain on the moment. When I got into trad archery I bought totally into it right down to the fedora hat. 

Sold my compound and was never going back....I have always missed way more than I thought acceptable and depending on who you chat with some say if you kill 1 out of 3 you shoot at that's good......actually that stat comes from one of the guys who writes for trad bow hunter....

There are a few guys.....RC for one who averages better than that....

I have experienced the thrill of killing many with bows I have made as well as all equipment...I love the feeling. 

I also have let the holier than though attitude go that I possessed and realize that I have no problem hunting with a compound to fill the freezer and enjoy that also.  I enjoy the added confidence of being able to put an arrow where I intend to..

I guess I don't have the ability to concentrate as I wish I did or have set an unreachable standard for my self.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 15, 2014)

Mudfeather said:


> I started to not respond and rain on the moment.



Are we gonna have to change your name to Fudfeather?

Unlike so many today, you HAVE experienced the simpler ways and you KNOW the thrill of having to get close and the challenges that come with hunting with a trad-bow. My comments referenced those who have not experienced it and I certainly am not suggesting hunting with other weapons is not exciting. I had some very exciting hunting moments with a rifle and if I get to where I cannot hunt with my bow or even if the circumstances warrant it I will hunt with a rifle or a compound. It's all good Mud.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Sep 15, 2014)

Let me say I envy you traditional guys on this forum, I love all the stories and pictures some of you post, and it amazes me what you guys can do with a stick and string. Yes I still hunt with a hoyt and its a shame some guys on the other forum make some of us look bad, I love bow hunting and being out in Gods creation and being close to critters to even though I hunt with a compound at this time. I guess there can be bad apples in ever bunch. At almost 50 years old im starting to like the old ways even more, and its not all about the kill, and by the way I bought my first recurve this year, been shooting it a lot im getting there still need a little more practice, .Thanks guys for inspiring me.


----------



## TheBuckMan (Sep 15, 2014)

I don't do much deer patterning I normally pick a good weather and wind day and sit there all day(unless I don't see anything then I move to a different stand around noon) I have no problem killing does they taste way better


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 15, 2014)

To me, it is not so much about the equipment you hunt with, it is whether or not you enjoy the hunt. 
Someone just out for a kill and a brag, IMO, is missing out on many of the great experiences of hunting.
For some folks I now, (me mainly), picking up a Longbow opened up a whole new sack of things to learn, do and enjoy, and put a lot of fun back into the experience.


----------



## TheBuckMan (Sep 15, 2014)

Jake Allen said:


> To me, it is not so much about the equipment you hunt with, it is whether or not you enjoy the hunt.
> Someone just out for a kill and a brag, IMO, is missing out on many of the great experiences of hunting.
> For some folks I now, (me mainly), picking up a Longbow opened up a whole new sack of things to learn, do and enjoy, and put a lot of fun back into the experience.



Agreed I'm not to the long bow yet but I enjoy the small stuff(get away from the city, clearing brush, finding beding areas) just as much as killing a deer.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2014)

I started to bowhunt for deer in 1969, and still have the Bear Super Grizzly that was my first storebought bow. Due to wear and tear, injuries, and now arthritis, I can no longer shoot a bow and enjoy the hunts through the stories on this part of the forum. Now, my old style muzzleloaders and single shot weapons keep me in traditional ways.


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 16, 2014)

Jake Allen said:


> To me, it is not so much about the equipment you hunt with, it is whether or not you enjoy the hunt.
> Someone just out for a kill and a brag, IMO, is missing out on many of the great experiences of hunting.
> For some folks I now, (me mainly), picking up a Longbow opened up a whole new sack of things to learn, do and enjoy, and put a lot of fun back into the experience.



X2, or 3. I got in to trad and it's totally different then hunting with wheels. I've been in since July and am still very, very young at it. Yesterday I had a wooden arrow nocked and even though I've been snakebit at seeing deer From my tree I'm still going strong. I use trail cams but I've yet to shoot a buck I've had previously on camera. I was intrigued and wanted to learn the style and techniques to shoot a longbow and with the help of several on here it's coming along.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 16, 2014)

deast1988 said:


> I've  been snakebit .



In the trad forum I have copyright protection using that term


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Sep 16, 2014)

It's all about the "Hunt" ...The rest is nothing but gravy on top!


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 16, 2014)

I don't have problem with whatever someone wants to hunt with. I just enjoy doing it with a longbow( and plaid)


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 16, 2014)

buckbacks said:


> In the trad forum I have copyright protection using that term



Noted man! Can't complain though I've been hard at it since Saturday. ;-) I'm following your grind post, I can see where your coming from. Tmrw is a new day good luck to all those out there chasing critters.


----------



## scott30415 (Sep 17, 2014)

These new trail cameras are kind of like being pregnant, remember  when the wife was pregnant before ultra sounds were used. You stood there with anticipation waiting to see how the Lord had blessed you, no matter what the sex or how big it was and was thankful.


----------



## stick-n-string (Sep 18, 2014)

What I tell people is for me, shooting a deer with a rifle wasn't fun for me anymore.It didn't get me all shook up with excitement. 
When I started hunting with a traditional bow, it caused me to fall in love with hunting all over again! There is no combination of words that describe that feeling of drawing back with a stick and string! 
Not only did it cause me to fall back in live but it made me a better hunter. It made me rethink stand placements and forced me to read sign figuring out where exactly I needed to be.
Most importantly hunting with a trad bow completely change my attitude when it comes to hunting. Before I would be furious if I missed a shot, but now I have an appriecation of the hunt itself! It's no longer about the kill,but about the hunt..killing is just a bonus.


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 18, 2014)

stick-n-string said:


> What I tell people is for me, shooting a deer with a rifle wasn't fun for me anymore.It didn't get me all shook up with excitement.
> When I started hunting with a traditional bow, it caused me to fall in love with hunting all over again! There is no combination of words that describe that feeling of drawing back with a stick and string!
> Not only did it cause me to fall back in live but it made me a better hunter. It made me rethink stand placements and forced me to read sign figuring out where exactly I needed to be.
> Most importantly hunting with a trad bow completely change my attitude when it comes to hunting. Before I would be furious if I missed a shot, but now I have an appriecation of the hunt itself! It's no longer about the kill,but about the hunt..killing is just a bonus.



Well put Jonathon!


----------



## bbb6765 (Sep 18, 2014)

Sitting time is what I enjoy! Someone told me when I got onto traditional bowhunting "if you want to kill one with a longbow, you have to be in the woods with your longbow." Now that sounds pretty simple to me. So the last two seasons I have had a lot of sitting time.  Still no trad kill, but to be completely honest, I have enjoyed hunting more than ever.  When I finally get a deer with my longbow, I'm sure words won't be able to explain how I will feel at the time.  The day that I start trying to "save time" from being in the woods, I'll quit hunting altogether.


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 18, 2014)

"if you want to kill one with a longbow, you have to be in the woods with your longbow." 

Now there's a good quote.


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Sep 18, 2014)

Always be yourself, unless you can be a BOWHUNTER then always be a BOWHUNTER....


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Sep 19, 2014)

I think switching to traditional archery has made me a better person, not that I think I am better than anyone else. That's not it. It has taught me to become more patient. It has taught me to focus more and not give up when things are difficult. I have come to enjoy the simple stuff, and how great it feels when sharing things with others. I found that I have become a better hunter, by watching the behavior of my prey. I pass up 20 maybe shots for the one . My ethics have changed and the more I want to preserve this heritage that seems to be slipping away. Its not about the number of kills ....its about the journey that starts long before hunting season begins. Being around good people, shooting through those summer months, only to fall asleep dreaming about the first sounds at sun rise on opening day.


----------



## SOS (Sep 19, 2014)

Hopefully all that Cell phone trailcam photo will tell him is, "Should have been in the stand today, ya big dummy.  Missed your shot at a monster."  And then the buck is next seen two weeks later on Jeff's homepage!


----------



## Munkywrench (Sep 21, 2014)

I'll tell you, switching to traditional changed hunting for me forever. I enjoyed hunting and preferred doing it with a bow. I would go sit a few days in a random tree I decided to put a stand in and I would sit there and wait. 

Switching to trad gear changed several things. First off it just feels better to me, more natural I guess. Secondly I flat out love to to shoot the thing and this passion trickled down to my wife and kids. I also look at the woods differently, I am trying to learn how to read the sign and let the woods teach me. It has spawned a few other hobbies like arrow and string making, knapping, cordage and a host of other primitive skills. Lastly, it has brought some wonderful people into my life! You all here have been one of the great parts of this all for me, and have restored some of the little faith I have in humanity. Thank you for all of this as it was this very forum that drew me to this lifestyle.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 21, 2014)

Munkywrench said:


> I'll tell you, switching to traditional changed hunting for me forever. I enjoyed hunting and preferred doing it with a bow. I would go sit a few days in a random tree I decided to put a stand in and I would sit there and wait.
> 
> Switching to trad gear changed several things. First off it just feels better to me, more natural I guess. Secondly I flat out love to to shoot the thing and this passion trickled down to my wife and kids. I also look at the woods differently, I am trying to learn how to read the sign and let the woods teach me. It has spawned a few other hobbies like arrow and string making, knapping, cordage and a host of other primitive skills. Lastly, it has brought some wonderful people into my life! You all here have been one of the great parts of this all for me, and have restored some of the little faith I have in humanity. Thank you for all of this as it was this very forum that drew me to this lifestyle.


Good post Tony!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 21, 2014)

It's an addiction once it gets in your blood stream but I think a good one.


----------

